# How can I achieve better composition in my photos?



## NedM (Feb 28, 2014)

When it comes to using the elements of composition (leading lines, rule of thirds, etc..) I always find myself having trouble applying these 'rules' to my photos.

For example, whenever I am out and about in the city, I just can't see the all the potential composition around me. I can never find the angles, perspective, or the right focal length to get that one great composition photo.

So, I'm hoping you guys could help me out!
When you're out, what is it exactly that you look for? What catches your eyes the most? 

What can I do to achieve better composition in my photos?


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 28, 2014)

Read books on the subject.

Get out and shoot more.

Post a sample or two here for critique.


----------



## Derrel (Feb 28, 2014)

Read up on the real components you need to understand: *the elements and principles of design*. Do not concern yourself with silly, so-called "rules" made up for brief web-based articles, but instead learn about the ACTUAL fundamentals that are the basis for good design.

This brief web page will get you started.      Elements and principles of design


----------



## ronlane (Feb 28, 2014)

Reading and studying about compositions from books and other photographs and a lot of practice. Not everything will be perfect all the time.

If something catches your eye spend time shooting it from different angles. Spend time looking at it through the lens before shooting. Keep a cheat sheet about the composition aspects and refer to it.

It's just a desire to get better and spending time to practicing.


----------



## falcontertomt (Feb 28, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/user/BHPhotoVideoProAudio/search?query=composition

Learn the rules, study the rules, live the rules, then break them.

And look at photos you like, detach yourself from the happy photo brain, and study the composition of the photos, what did they do that you like, and look for that in the world around you.

For me it was slowing down and mentally going though the composition checklist. Looking though the viewfinder as if I was looking at a photo, and not worrying about the other stuff. I have also printed some of my photos on plain paper and drawn lines on them, and studied to see what happened.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Feb 28, 2014)

Look up 'elements of composition in art'; take a class; study work of famous photographers. 

I think what goes into it is having and/or developing the ability over time to be able to see a potential photograph - there are a lot of different ways you can get to that point.


----------



## 71M (Feb 28, 2014)

NedM said:


> So, I'm hoping you guys could help me out!
> When you're out, what is it exactly that you look for? What catches your eyes the most?
> 
> What can I do to achieve better composition in my photos?



On the street, (or other locations/environments where I'm looking to illustrate what's _in-situ_), I might start by concentrating on the small details. After a while, the bigger meaning of the place sort of emerges, or unanticipated shots can emerge, like people entering the scene. Obviously, if there's something central and prominent to the scene, your attention is immediately drawn to how to frame it. 

Generally, it helps to distinguish between what's visually interesting/informing, and what isn't. So if something's important, then keep it in, if not, exclude it entirely. Sometimes you can't do that totally, due to the lens or other things beyond your control. In terms of POV, try things which are different from what people typically see from eye-level. If you can combine pictures elements so that you have a foreground and background elements in addition to the main subject, that adds to the composition. (And shallow depth of field, or dodging and burning the picture afterwards can add emphasis). 

A lot of strong compositions are about either colour, or shapes, (some are both). Try to pre-visualize the resulting image, in terms of whether the picture will be monochrome or colour.


----------



## Light Guru (Feb 28, 2014)

Read this 
The Art of Photography: An Approach to Personal Expression: Bruce Barnbaum: 9781933952680: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## AlanO (Feb 28, 2014)

Spend more time looking at your photos and cropping for good composition...  Doesn't necessarily have to be your intended subject but something you may not have seen at the time. The more time spent identifying what works in your pictures the better your composition will be behind the camera.


----------



## kasunlahiru (Feb 28, 2014)

AlanO said:


> Spend more time looking at your photos and cropping for good composition...  Doesn't necessarily have to be your intended subject but something you may not have seen at the time. The more time spent identifying what works in your pictures the better your composition will be behind the camera.



you are right alano, but i think its an inside talent to capture really great photographs.


----------



## JoeW (Feb 28, 2014)

The great Dorothea Lange once said "a camera is an instrument that teaches people how to see without a camera."

Your challenge is that you need to teach yourself how to see.  Let me tell you what worked for me.  Yes, you do want to go take pictures.  But don't just take ANY pictures.  Give yourself assignments.  You mentioned leading lines....so next week you're going to go looking for leading lines in photos.  And the week after, you're going to look to compose shots that show perspective.  And then DoF.  And then diagonal lines.  And then "S" curves.  And then color balance.  And then geometric shapes and triangular layouts.  And so on.  But the point is, what you're doing is you read about the concept of that particular compositional element and then you train yourself to go see it by making that an assignment.  What you're doing is training your perspective and building your ability to create (i.e.: compose) a photo rather than just take a picture.


----------



## 71M (Feb 28, 2014)

A good thing about a film SLR, (for walk-around snapshots), was that I'd frame and compose more shots than the 12, 24 or 36 that actually got exposed. You can do the same with a DSLR. Scan around the scene a bit more with your viewfinder, consider the image.


----------



## vipgraphx (Feb 28, 2014)

Go out and take lots of photos. Then review your photos and choose only 1 that you think is your best out of the bunch. Then post it and see if people agree. There will be positives and negatives but, take what is being said and apply your next shoot.

Rules are there but, can always be broken. IMO a good photo is a good photo. I don't rely on rules to tell me whether my eyes like it and its enjoyable to view. Thats my thought though.


----------



## AlanO (Feb 28, 2014)

kasunlahiru said:


> AlanO said:
> 
> 
> > Spend more time looking at your photos and cropping for good composition... Doesn't necessarily have to be your intended subject but something you may not have seen at the time. The more time spent identifying what works in your pictures the better your composition will be behind the camera.
> ...



I agree... Understanding the basics of composition does not make a great photographer.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Feb 28, 2014)

Just shoot what you see and what you like. Watch how the light falls on subjects from different angles and stop thinking about what how the "rules" are suppose to make your images better.

I had never heard about the rule of thirds until I started on this forum, I didn't know that there were any rules when it came to photography, and 40 years later I'm still working as a photographer.


----------



## Hivess (Feb 28, 2014)

Light Guru said:


> Read this
> The Art of Photography: An Approach to Personal Expression: Bruce Barnbaum: 9781933952680: Amazon.com: Books



This is a well written and thoughtfully compiled book. I bought it as a highly recommended book from one of the big photo bloggers. The author's thoughts and observations about imagery and the human brain are insightful. Basics of composition and the photographic process are well presented.


----------



## raventepes (Mar 1, 2014)

Look through some art books; paintings, basically, and in particular, those who are renowned as being masters of their craft. Also, as I think a few suggested, take an art course. Even comic books can be a good example with many of today's artists. 

The thing about paint, chalk, pencil, ink, and such is that the artist really only gets one shot at it. They have to take into consideration the whole image before their respective medium even hits paper or canvas. One flaw could inadvertently throw the whole image off. The same is true with photography. Look around. Be mindful of your surroundings.


----------



## TCampbell (Mar 1, 2014)

Michael Freeman's book "The Photographer's Eye - Composition and Design for Better Digital Photos" is highly recommended as a good book to help you learn composition.


----------



## SpikeyJohnson (Mar 1, 2014)

Something I do while I'm out taking photo's is I spend time analyzing quite a bit.  I may take a photo but after I take that 1 photo I sit there for a minute or two and take in the rest of what is around me.  I also go places much slower and look around to see every little bit of detail I can.  I generally make time to find creativity rather than just run the regular photos through my head. Look everywhere, at everything, over an extended period of time.


----------



## hirejn (Mar 1, 2014)

Actually if you look up "composition visual arts" on Wikipedia you'll find most of what you need to know. Rules are rules. It doesn't really matter if you get the information from Michelangelo or Wikipedia. If you can put to good use what's on that page, your imagery will reach new levels. It's not reading about or knowing composition that improves your images. Anyone can read the same books or Wikipedia page. Millions of artists have been learning and applying the exact same rules since the time of the great painters, from Rembrandt to Ansel Adams to whomever your favorite photographer is now. The rules to visual art haven't really changed much in centuries -- and in fact photography pretty much borrowed from painting. It's using them well that improves your images.


----------



## glun (Mar 30, 2014)

I actually wrote a blog post about this. Hope this can help you. Especially pay attention to point 3. All the best with your photography journey 

How to take professional pictures using 5 simple techniques | The Photography Express


----------



## 3Js (Mar 30, 2014)

AlanO said:


> I agree... Understanding the basics of composition does not make a great photographer.



Agreed. It makes a really, truly amazing photographer. Lol.

Rare are the photographers that can ignore the rules of composition (design really) and be seriously interesting. But it has nothing to do with applying the rules, sticking to the rules in an idiotic way. It has all to do with the fact that we look at things in a certain way and that images that are way off that certain way of looking are hard to read, hard to comprehend.


----------



## gsgary (Mar 30, 2014)

Just go out with 1 prime lens 35mm or 50mm and shoot with that for a whole month and i guarantee at the end you will be better


----------



## treeafodo (Mar 30, 2014)

gsgary said:


> Just go out with 1 prime lens 35mm or 50mm and shoot with that for a whole month and i guarantee at the end you will be better


On top of that shoot in black and white. It'll make you rely on composition rather than color to make an interesting shot.


----------



## Scatterbrained (Mar 30, 2014)

NedM said:


> When it comes to using the elements of composition (leading lines, rule of thirds, etc..) I always find myself having trouble applying these 'rules' to my photos.
> 
> For example, whenever I am out and about in the city, I just can't see the all the potential composition around me. I can never find the angles, perspective, or the right focal length to get that one great composition photo.
> 
> ...


  Give it time.  Slow down.  Don't force it.  Don't expect to be inspired by the things that inspire others.  Just because you see really cool shots from certain types of locations, doesn't mean you'll see those same types of shots when in the same environment.  There's nothing wrong with that.  Just let it come to you.    

Of course, you can prepare yourself too.  Spend time looking at inspiring art and photography.  Read.  Books like "The Photograph: Composition and Color Design" can be a great help by teaching you to look at things a bit differently.    Ultimately though, you need to learn to shoot only after you envision the shot, rather than just shooting because you happen to have a camera in your hand.  Don't feel obligated to take a picture because you brought a camera, take a picture because you feel compelled by the scene in front of you.   Even then, take your time.  Don't grab the shot and walk away.  Analyze the scene.  Walk around it slowly.  Look, or wait for, the best light.  Wait for the right moment, or gesture.  If it's not right, just make a note to yourself and come back later.  Keep coming back till it is right.


----------



## gsgary (Mar 30, 2014)

treeafodo said:


> On top of that shoot in black and white. It'll make you rely on composition rather than color to make an interesting shot.



Thats what I do but on film


----------



## glun (Apr 1, 2014)

treeafodo said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > Just go out with 1 prime lens 35mm or 50mm and shoot with that for a whole month and i guarantee at the end you will be better
> ...



Totally agree!


----------



## minicoop1985 (Apr 1, 2014)

I shoot a lot of film to force myself to think while doing it due to the cost, limited shots available, and effort involved. Perhaps, on top of Gary's two prime lens suggestion, you do that with a film camera too? Just a suggestion.


----------



## Gavjenks (Apr 1, 2014)

Try planning compositions before you leave your front door, so as not to let yourself be distracted by anything else. You already know what cool buildigns and things are near you. You know the types of people around. You know where the light tends to be when. You can compose from your desk, and I think it would be good practice to try.


----------



## Fire (Apr 2, 2014)

I'm not any professional or anything but while learning these compositions my teacher in high school black and white developing photography always told us that we should try our best to try to have a composition but having one may not always produce the greatest pictures. What I'm trying to say is that, maybe you shouldn't be so worried about shooting a composition but to find something that you like and to just shoot it. Be creative and try to get on the ground or up high. You never know what you may find. I was on a bridge trying to shoot a sunset one day and while it didn't work out I was bored and tried shooting a leading line but ended up with this.





Just don't worry 100% about composition and try to have a bit more fun, try something you haven't tried before.


----------



## glun (Apr 2, 2014)

Agree and sometimes thinking too much hinder our creativity. So just let it flow.


----------



## rambler (Apr 12, 2014)

Here are two teaching sites whose courses follow the same approaches:  1  Read course material on the lesson of the week  2  Submit photos that show your attempt at completing the assignment  3  Get critiques on your submitted photos from the instructors who are professional photographers who enjoy teaching all levels.

ppsop.com    (This is the site of Bryan Petterson whose book Understanding Exposure is often mentioned here)

http://www.ppsop.com

betterphoto.com   (some amazing photographers teach here whose attitudes are not at all condescending towards beginners or students of any abilities)

http://www.betterphoto.com/home.asp


----------



## glun (Apr 13, 2014)

rambler said:


> Here are two teaching sites whose courses follow the same approaches:  1  Read course material on the lesson of the week  2  Submit photos that show your attempt at completing the assignment  3  Get critiques on your submitted photos from the instructors who are professional photographers who enjoy teaching all levels.
> 
> ppsop.com    (This is the site of Bryan Petterson whose book Understanding Exposure is often mentioned here)
> 
> ...



Great share! Thanks!


----------



## sashbar (Apr 13, 2014)

The Photographer&#39;s Eye: Composition and Design for Better Digital Photos: Amazon.co.uk: Michael Freeman: Books


----------



## Mikemaz (Apr 19, 2014)

You should read different books and reviews of other photographers regarding composition. It really requires lots of study.


----------



## bribrius (Apr 19, 2014)

sounds like a lot of work.........

im totally not worrying about this crap anymore. what a kill joy.

Not to mention a lot of the people that go through all this, still suck. They just suck more educated. 


I saw a photograph today in a magazine, by photographer......( I wont mention names).
it sucked. pro my azz.


----------



## agp (Apr 21, 2014)

I really don't think reading books will help as much as some people think. I believe that photo composition isn't something you learn by reading, it's something you learn by doing and watching, but more importantly, it's an artistic vision. And if you have it then you have it, if not then you don't. It's like, with all the designers (fashion designer, architect, interior decorator, any artsy profession), how come some are  running million dollar companies while others are struggling to pay rent? Some just get it.

And those "rules" of photography, design, fashion, art, beauty, etc are just derivatives of fundamental rules of what appeals to the eye. If you have an artistic vision, any form of art is up for your conquering.


----------



## Overread (Apr 21, 2014)

The idea that art is "artistic vision" that some people are born with and others are not I think stems mostly from the fact that art is a very badly supported subject at most schools. Whilst most school art teachers might be half good they more bank on "natural talent" in their students than they do upon teaching the fundamentals of the subject to the whole class. We've also had a major influx of the whole "everything is art if you can justify it" viewpoint which allows even some very rubbishy works to progress through the system. 

The result is people grow up thinking that you either have it or you don't when it comes to art; with a great many thinking that its some how some mysterious thing that can't be learned nor taught. 


I don't agree with that.

Whilst it is true that some people take to it quicker than others, and some are more "aware" of it at a younger age its not impossible for others to learn. There are core fundamentals of both the process and the artistic construction. These fundamentals can be taught and learned and, when combined with others, can be used to give a person artistic freedom to express. 

The important thing to realise is that learning theories isn't slowing you down. It's just like learning the technical mechanics of how to use the camera. When you start out you are slow in fact most people are very slow. Settings take time, rechecking the meter, preshots, chimping etc.... It's also a complex muddle in most peoples minds of various theories (low ISO - handholding shutter speed - motion stopping shutter speed - depth of field - sharpness - focus - blur - lighting - angles of lighting - dynamic range). 
However with practice and repetition most of those thoughts soon become background thoughts - sitting at the back of the mind almost like instinct. 

Artistic theory is the same, the more you shoot and the more you know the more you'll be able to put it in the back of the mind. 



Note - a great many good artists might learn simply by observation - copying and repeating what they like/what others like. Chances are most are using core theories in certain combinations that favour the situations they are in. Just because they don't "know" what they are doing at a level that allows them to explain it to another person doesn't mean that they can't be using those same construction blocks.


----------



## AlanKlein (Apr 21, 2014)

There are differences between a craftsman and an artist.  The former learns and applies techniques for exposure etc.  The artist has and applies vision.  The latter requires the ability to see.  Once you see then the craft allows you to produce a artistic picture from your vision.

Most photographers can learn to be craftsmen.  Being an artist requires an inner vision that cannot be taught.


----------



## shaylou (Apr 23, 2014)

falcontertomt said:


> https://www.youtube.com/user/BHPhotoVideoProAudio/search?query=composition
> 
> Learn the rules, study the rules, live the rules, then break them.
> 
> ...




Could not agree more. Some say to not worry about the rules but when you do not have a grasp of composition these rules will lead you through. It is only then that you can break free and bend, modify and break the basic rules and make it work. What I do is look at back grounds first. I do a lot of street shots I spot a subject and immediately look at the back ground to see how the composition will flow. This will help you find lines, hide distractions and ultimately create a better composition. So think about the rules, look at back grounds and arrange your shot so it will highlight your subject in the most flattering way.


----------



## manaheim (Apr 23, 2014)

When you look at a scene, rather than looking at the objects in the scene, look at the colors and the lines.  Look at how objects create lines and patterns.

I do this. It affects a lot of my work.


----------



## IronMaskDuval (Apr 23, 2014)

Have a band. Steal someone's photo. Tell said photographer he she is being a kunt for complaining. Post on Facebook about how much you hate piracy but like to pirate too


----------



## chuasam (Aug 8, 2014)

Ignore the rules
Just take pictures of things that mean something to you


----------



## manny212 (Aug 8, 2014)

See something you like ..

Look a the light and how it plays with your subject .

Step back , take a deep breath .

Forget for a second what everyone else says is a fantastic image .

Picture it in your minds eyes,

Snap Image ...repeat whilst looking at i from different perspectives because  each one will exude it's own beauty .

If your happy an like your Image than go with it . No one here or on any forum will agree on what you did right or wrong . BTW dont listen to most .


Learn , but experiment , rules are meant to be broken . Admiration from others is a fallacy , they will be jealous and mock , or they will ignore totally .


SHOOT , SHOOT , SHHOT to your hearts content . HAVE FUN !


----------



## Azile (Aug 9, 2014)

For me, I learned that the subject is more interesting when it's not in the center of the photo. The angle of the shot makes a difference. When I was just learning, I took many shots, and kept the ones that looked interesting to me. I tried to repeat the same concept in other photos and found it easier to accomplish the look I wanted. It also helps to go someplace you want to take pictures of. Look through your viewfinder as you move the camera around pointing it at different areas, and if it looks interesting to you, it is! Take that picture as you see it. That's what makes the picture personal to you, and it may start telling a story to those who see the pictures you take.


----------



## dennybeall (Aug 10, 2014)

You can learn something from every post on this and other forums. Some are good, some are demented, some carry a lot of weight and some are suspect, especially when the poster has 0 (zero) pictures in their gallery to share.
The "inner artist" concept is one that I have always agreed with. I don't think I even have a "right brain"(the creative side??) sometimes but I still know what I like so compose and crop for that. Some of us will never have photos hanging on a Gallery wall but we can get the shot that tells the story. Makes us photojournalists I guess.


----------



## ForLackOfABetterOne (Aug 13, 2014)

Watch ALOT of photo's on flickr, 500px etc.. Pay attention to composition in great movies, think about it why do they do it like this, what are they trying to tell me. And maybe you could look at: 
 						[h=1]FilmGrab A growing archive of stills from the best films ever. (not my site)[/h]


----------



## chuasam (Aug 15, 2014)

Here's a good video The Big Picture Documentary on Iconic Photographer Jay Maisel
and go outside and take pictures instead of talking about it.


----------



## jazza (Aug 16, 2014)

Just shoot what you see and what you like. Watch how the light falls on  subjects from different angles and stop thinking about what how the  "rules" are suppose to make your images better.

I had never heard about the rule of thirds until I started on this  forum, I didn't know that there were any rules when it came to  photography, and 40 years later I'm still working as a photographer.


----------



## fatimaezzahra (Aug 16, 2014)

don't think about rules for me (beginner !!!) i shot what i see and when i have mode to capture


----------



## unpopular (Aug 16, 2014)

It's more useful to think about broad concepts such as flow, tension and constraint than these antiquated compositional rules that date back hundreds of years. They are very good at making visually pleasing images that are relaxing to look at but all too frequently they are applied in a broad way that doesn't make sense and can be extremely limiting.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Aug 16, 2014)

Every time someone says "learn the rules, then break them" or "forget the rules" shows they really don't understand composition or visual language, at all.

Even "broad" concepts such as flow, tension, balance, contrast, etc...have "rules". 
What makes for good flow? 
(Insert your "rules" here)
Contrast is a specific concept. To explain it to someone, to teach them what it is...you're going to give them a specific set of conditions. "Rules"!

What is balance? What makes an image well balanced? How does a well balanced image make the viewer feel? What does imbalance make a viewer feel? Balance and imbalance are visual tools to illicit a response.
There's those pesky "rules" again.

Tension. What creates tension?
The list of things you answer this question with, are the "rules" of using and applying tension for a specific viewer response.

Color has rules too. Tint your image slightly blue, and you will never, ever, convince anyone your image has warmth.
Pesky "rules" follow you around all the time.

Now go educate yourself in the use of visual language, and drop this pretentious, misguided, misunderstood idea of "rule breaking".


----------



## unpopular (Aug 16, 2014)

Well, yes, Bitter. But my point isn't so much that; it's more about how to use these "rules" than strictly following them as if they were literally ordained by God (as artists of the past saw it). 

Certainly everything probably comes down to thirds, fifths, triangles and other topology "rules", or going against them in a dissonant way, but judging from the OP this person seems to be seeking the just employ the "rule of thirds" as if it's a matter of just placing something on a grid. Anything can do that.

If you start thinking about composition topology like a "rule" you start getting into goofy stuff, like tense subjects composed in harmony, or, and probably worse, visual stagnation where you just keep repeating the same set of successful compositions over and over, something I am always battling.


----------



## The_Traveler (Aug 16, 2014)

unpopular said:


> visual stagnation where you just keep repeating the same set of successful compositions over and over, something I am always battling.



I was just thinking about this when looking at some exhibitions.  It seems that once a photographer has a successful look, they persist in doing and redoing images that say nothing different but have the same look.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Aug 16, 2014)

You know I'm on the same page as you, unpopular.

I agree visual stagnation is a risk we face, but when you acknowledge, you push yourself to move beyond it.
It also becomes about finding subjects that push you away from your comfortable, reliable ways. 
Variety is the spice of life, after all.

The rules are sorta "universal truths". You even create rules for yourself, in that you acknowledge that doing the same thing again and again is boring. By saying "you should not apply the rule of thirds to every image you create" it is in itself a new rule! If rules are meant to be broken, as it is tirelessly espoused here, again and again, then it should be ok to apply the RoT's to every image you create, because Hey! You're a rule breaker!

You know all these things, ideas, and concepts are the foundation of visual language, or visual organization.
Each one of them has rules that really can't be broken. No one could ever successfully argue that an image composed of a mess of jagged lines is serene, calming, and relaxing. Ever. 

I think what it comes down to is the intent that you set out to expose. You for example, for the time that I've known you here, have consistently tried to push further and further with your intent. Sometimes you're successful. Sometimes you're not. Sometimes people here "get it" and sometimes, maybe more often than you'd like, they don't.  

People should learn all these rules, how they work, and why they work, and apply them how the see fit, with their intent. Maybe that's the problem. Maybe it's a lack of intent or concept, and they just see rules, and that the rules alone make or break an image. Not how the rules relate to the content, and the intent.

If anyone really wants to continue saying rules are meant to be broken, or forgotten...
HERE is a website dedicated to exactly that!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Aug 16, 2014)

The_Traveler said:


> unpopular said:
> 
> 
> > visual stagnation where you just keep repeating the same set of successful compositions over and over, something I am always battling.
> ...


In my experience, galleries are looking for consistency in a body of work for show. You rarely see shows where one artist is exploring many different approaches. That doesn't mean that they aren't doing so. Look at Pixel Rabbit's thread for help choosing what to put in her body of work. She, and everyone responding is looking for consistency in that body of work. Now, if you are looking at an artists retrospective and everything looks the same, then I will agree that you have a valid argument.


----------



## The_Traveler (Aug 16, 2014)

I think that any technique that imposes since stringent boundaries on an artist that every image looks approximately the same is wrong. Like the artist who blows up flowers; that works once or maybe twice but after that we are looking at technique and not content - a sort of Procrustean bed that doesn't attract me.


----------



## unpopular (Aug 16, 2014)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> The_Traveler said:
> 
> 
> > unpopular said:
> ...



I do agree with this. Look at Ernst Haas (one of my favorites), his style has a lot of consistency at any given point, but varies a lot throughout his life. By contrast Adams is much more consistent through his career, and I find his catalogue much less interesting.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Aug 16, 2014)

If a gallery chooses to show your flower macros, you are not going to submit a random street shot, bird, or architectural image. 
If a gallery wants your images in the style of Impressionism, you are not gonna submit your cubist exploration.

If a persons portfolio across ten years work, is thousands of flowers...yeah, that's stagnation, and boring.
But like I said, it's not fair to judge an artist on one show, and a specific period of work, of a specific style.
That's generally how galleries show work, unless it is a retrospective.


----------



## The_Traveler (Aug 16, 2014)

It was exactly this kind of experience, when the gallery owner chose from my pictures what she thought was most 'sell-able' or appealing, that I decided that showing is not for me.
I shoot and edit only for myself and if other people who see my pictures happen to like them (a rare-enough occurrence), that's a plus.

That is a wonderful free feeling and I am very lucky.


----------



## dennybeall (Aug 18, 2014)

All of this kinda speaks to the creative process. We most all of us would take different photos of the same scene. Perhaps only slightly different but different. When it comes to selling - who knows what's "good". I can't imagine why some person would pay big bucks for a white canvas with a red splotch on it but it happens.  Some photographers overexpose on purpose and some underexpose, who's to say what's better. To evaluate a photo we need to know who, what and why to make any kind of rational comment on it.


----------



## sgthsth (Aug 28, 2014)

Spend more time looking at your photos and cropping for good composition... Doesn't necessarily have to be your intended subject but something you may not have seen at the time. The more time spent identifying what works in your pictures the better your composition will be behind the camera.


----------

